# Gigabyte RMA screwed me over?



## karolpl2004 (Apr 14, 2016)

Recently had issues with my r9 270X. It began artifacting on startup. I found out the card was on warranty, so I requested service and got an RMA number. I packed the card in an antistatic bag. Then with a series of bubble wraps, and finally put the card in the factory foam form i removed from retail package. Today, about 3 days after Gigabyte received my card, I get an email that my card has been denied RMA because it appears as if the card was damaged in shipping. The corner of the PCB is slightly damaged  (like if someone dropped it and it fell on the corner). There is no way the shipping company could have damaged the corner, as the card was wrapped in bubbles and in the foam. The box does not look damaged in the pictures as well. I sure as hell never dropped the card! What do you guys recommend I do next?
Here are the pictures the RMA sent me:

























"
FROM:   

GIGABYTE RMA/Customer Service Department



  SUBJECT: 

RMA#  

*USA-1640291*



We received your

*GV-R928XOC-3GD*

 GIGABYTE motherboard / video card

Serial Number

*4719331345181SN134901009067*



We have recently received your RMA package, however the package was received with both damage to the outer package and also the motherboard. Due to the shipping damage the warranty of the motherboard has been voided and the motherboard is being returned as is.



*Reason: the PCB is damaged*


Please view the attached files for more information.

 Due to the shipping damage, repairs to the product can not be made to correct the 

 problem, Please contact your shipping carrier on instructions to file a shipping  damage claim



 For more information regarding our RMA policy please refer to the following website.

http://rma.gigabyte-usa.com/DirectRMA/EndUser_Main.asp
"


----------



## Jetster (Apr 14, 2016)

All you can do is wait a few days and call them again. Ask nicely and maybe you will get someone else that will make an exception for you.
You bought the card new?

Ive had to eat a few boards with other companies because of damage. Its very hard to prove how it happen. Double boxing helps


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 14, 2016)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/why-ill-never-buy-anything-gigabyte-again.218963/

Welcome to the club.  Gigabyte's service is easily the worst I've ever dealt with.


----------



## karolpl2004 (Apr 14, 2016)

I bought the card from a friend. It did not have a scratch on it. I checked very carefully. I have always been super careful with components as well.


----------



## xvi (Apr 14, 2016)

Something I should really get in the habit of is taking photos of items just before packaging.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 14, 2016)

That mark looks real fresh, makes me thing if RMA'ing take pictures 1st as you know they will either blame the other.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 14, 2016)

took me about 5 RMA returns with every single new 280x being faulty before i got my 290.


had they skipped right to the 290 i'd have been incredibly happy, as that cards been solid the whole time i've had it.


----------



## karolpl2004 (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm pissed! Just because they have someone sloppy working RMA and dropped it and now basically telling me to go screw myself. I wont let this go easy! I am thinking of refusing the package, as the dent was not my fault. Basically tell them "You dented it, you fix it"


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 14, 2016)

if i may, i would recommend using this link to post your frustrations  HERE

in my experience, Public complaints Tend to get more attention, not always better results, but Often they Can bare fruit.
hope it works for you.
especially if a bunch of other people who know about your issue follow up, or comment on Your post with sympathetic repsonses ... i would back your comment up if you posted, others may as well .

but id recommend Still trying to keep it polite, as hard as im sure it is


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 14, 2016)

Your reply to Gigabyte: "Let me dig up the pictures that I took of the GPU before I packaged it and sent it to you that show that there was no damage before shipping."
Just make them think that you have pictures and then see what they say.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 14, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Your reply to Gigabyte: "Let me dig up the pictures that I took of the GPU before I packaged it and sent it to you that show that there was no damage before shipping."
> Just make them think that you have pictures and then see what they say.



yeah real good idea unless they call your bluff and makes you look guilty even more so.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 14, 2016)

Bad idea, they'll demand to see them.

I'd complain first.  If they don't reconsider, go to the BBB.


Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't that damage purely cosmetic?  There's no wiring in the PCB there.  Frankly, I'd demand they plug it in and see if the symptoms match the symptoms you reported--especially if you know how to repeat it.  If the card exhibits the same defects, warranty law prevails.


http://rma.gigabyte.us/


> GIGABYTE is not responsible for any shipping damages during transit, customer induced physical damages and/or non-GIGABYTE branded products.


The box is proof it wasn't in transit.  If you know the damage wasn't by you which means the damage was by them then it's your word against yours.  That's where the BBB is good.


----------



## jaggerwild (Apr 14, 2016)

Gigabyte forums http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/, you shipped a GPU without insurance? I worked for FEDEX, first day on the job I walked up to the belt and computers were literally falling off the end and smashing in front of me. I could easily see someone that is having a bad day fling it. You don't even wanna know what we did with small packages, those trucks got loaded after the belt shut down. The supervisor would ask three people to stay and carefully load the truck(sometimes 2 or 3 trucks). So here you are no one around, and they want you to carefully load each box as if it were your own. we would build a wall up front then toss all the other boxes behind the wall to make it look like we hand packaged each one lovingly of course! And we moved packages for USPS too


----------



## RCoon (Apr 14, 2016)

It took me four *months* to get a card returned from Gigabyte after sending it off. They did apologise by sending back a model higher though. Their communication skills are abysmal because their case officers are all Asian and barely speak a lick of English.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 14, 2016)

as i suggested above, i have done it in the past, and it works, id Post on FB that they Boned You on a technicality, and that as a consumer, One would hope that GB would atleast give the benefit of the doubt to the customer, and Assume they are telling the truth b4 assuming they are lying.
Make a big enough stink. and youll get past this ...not in a rude way, but just dont let down. and ill reiterate, i really recommend using FB to make a complaint. not to mention another support person usually handles FB.
You COULD always try the whole ..." I spoke to "johnny" support member, and HE said He would make an exception" play ignorant when they ask who it was, not exactly honest, but if You REALLY didnt cause the damage, i would ruin them if i were You.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 14, 2016)

I had an incident a long time ago where a customers ASUS VGA card was shipped to the RMA department, and they gave me guff about some missing capacitor/resisitor thingy on the PCB.  I said "huh, that's interesting because the entire time he had this card it had a third party backplate on, making component damage to the PCB impossible"

They then demanded to see said backplate, determined it was third party and not supported, and voided my request.

There are two morals to this story:

One.)  If you say you have something, they will demand evidence.

Two.)  They will use that evidence against you in any way they can.

Unrelated three.)  ASUS Support sucks


----------



## Toothless (Apr 14, 2016)

Still better than Asus.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 14, 2016)

There is one way to avoid all the ordeals. It's not cheap though. It's to buy a retailer's warranty, like the one Newegg offers. Then you won't deal with manufacturers at all and Newegg won't complain a peep and swaps your card or any other components.


----------



## jaggerwild (Apr 15, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> I had an incident a long time ago where a customers ASUS VGA card was shipped to the RMA department, and they gave me guff about some missing capacitor/resisitor thingy on the PCB.  I said "huh, that's interesting because the entire time he had this card it had a third party backplate on, making component damage to the PCB impossible"
> 
> They then demanded to see said backplate, determined it was third party and not supported, and voided my request.
> 
> ...




 I have 2 780Ti DCII OC I sent in for RMA on the fan blades had broken off, they said sure no worries. After recieving them they said I had spliced into the harness(so I could use my fans) they said the cost was $150 each card LOLZ! I posted on there face book page, I ended up getting 2 water blocks $50 each they scream now...................


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 15, 2016)

Yup I work in the Appliance repair business and Some people try to claim this or that, without a reciept the claim is invalid, GA might ask for pictures.





FordGT90Concept said:


> Bad idea, they'll demand to see them.
> 
> I'd complain first.  If they don't reconsider, go to the BBB.
> 
> ...


----------



## DRDNA (Apr 15, 2016)

I was just getting ready to procure  45 of these  Gigabyte LGA 2011-3 Intel X99 Over Clocking E-ATX DDR4 2133 LGA Motherboards GA-X99-SOC Champion  http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00UL4RSKA/?tag=tec06d-20   Not necessarily from Amazon but any way after reading this I went to the R&D department that wanted them and showed the above comments and we have decided NO Gigabyte brands will becoming in our doors! I will be ordering the Asus boards instead and maybe Sapphire cards. Thnx for all the above comments my TPU Family because I'm sure you have saved us some uneeded grief!


----------



## DRDNA (Apr 15, 2016)

DRDNA said:


> I was just getting ready to procure  45 of these  Gigabyte LGA 2011-3 Intel X99 Over Clocking E-ATX DDR4 2133 LGA Motherboards GA-X99-SOC Champion  http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00UL4RSKA/?tag=tec06d-20   Not necessarily from Amazon but any way after reading this I went to the R&D department that wanted them and showed the above comments and we have decided NO Gigabyte brands will becoming in our doors! I will be ordering the Asus boards instead and maybe Sapphire cards. Thnx for all the above comments my TPU Family because I'm sure you have saved us some uneeded grief!


I was also going to procure 45 of these too http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0106B8UAY/?tag=tec06d-20 and will be going with Sapphire instead.
For what ever reason I could not combine this with the original post above so sorry for the dbl post


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 15, 2016)

DRDNA said:


> I was just getting ready to procure  45 of these  Gigabyte LGA 2011-3 Intel X99 Over Clocking E-ATX DDR4 2133 LGA Motherboards GA-X99-SOC Champion  http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00UL4RSKA/?tag=tec06d-20   Not necessarily from Amazon but any way after reading this I went to the R&D department that wanted them and showed the above comments and we have decided NO Gigabyte brands will becoming in our doors! I will be ordering the Asus boards instead and maybe Sapphire cards. Thnx for all the above comments my TPU Family because I'm sure you have saved us some uneeded grief!


Asus is just as bad, I'm afraid the consumer doesn't win all the time and you will have RMA issues with any vendor.


----------



## DRDNA (Apr 15, 2016)

AthlonX2 said:


> Asus is just as bad, I'm afraid the consumer doesn't win all the time and you will have RMA issues with any vendor.



I have procured so much Asus product boards cards exc. and have never had any issue with RMA's not a once! Just saying but yeah I guess it can happen with any of them.


----------



## hapkiman (Apr 15, 2016)

Did you take any photographs yourself prior to shipping as others have mentioned?  I always take some pics showing the item is in perfect condition prior to shipping just for this reason.  I typically insure it through USPS or UPS as well because its relatively cheap to do so.  I do this because I had a similar thing happen to me with an XFX card about 5 years ago.  I argued with them over 4 or 5 emails/calls and eventually got the RMA approved.  I would call them back and tell them you know you took every precaution and they must have dropped/damaged it on their end.  Tell them what a good Gigabyte customer you are and if they want to keep you, they'll issue the RMA.  If they call your bluff though, you're SOL.

Good Luck.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 15, 2016)

RCoon said:


> It took me four *months* to get a card returned from Gigabyte after sending it off. They did apologise by sending back a model higher though. Their communication skills are abysmal because their case officers are all Asian and barely speak a lick of English.



i be wanted a extended warranty to boot lol.


----------



## newconroer (Apr 15, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/why-ill-never-buy-anything-gigabyte-again.218963/
> 
> Welcome to the club.  Gigabyte's service is easily the worst I've ever dealt with.



I do admit, their web portal service is frustrating. It's one of those pages that you can't tell if it really is terribly written or they're purposely trying to aggravate you into deciding it isn't worth your time.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 15, 2016)

newconroer said:


> I do admit, their web portal service is frustrating. It's one of those pages that you can't tell if it really is terribly written or they're purposely trying to aggravate you into deciding it isn't worth your time.



Oh, and then there is the fact that they have *2* different support portals, depending on how you go through and find them.  There is this one and then there is this one.  They both do the same thing, but are completely different systems.  Your user account on one will not work on the other, and if you RMA a product through one, it won't show up on the other.  Why even have 2 completely different systems?  It's so stupid.


----------



## karolpl2004 (Apr 15, 2016)

Stupid company. I will never buy their crap again. I cant believe they are so full of sh...


----------



## karolpl2004 (May 14, 2016)

I wanted to update on my issue. After about 3 weeks of calling and asking for manager, i never got an answer. The final time i called was few days ago. I asked the status on my rma and when i should be expecting my replacement card. The guy goes "uhhh, you are getting your card back because its unfixable damaged during shipping, bla bla". Then i said "no you dont understand, i spoke with the manager a few days ago and he agreed that the damage couldnt have happened in shipping and he said that you will send me a new card". Few seconds of silence and i say let me talk to the manager. The guy goes "do you know which manager offered you a replacement card?" He started naming some managers, and i just picked one randomly lol. He said he will forward my info and that the manager will call me. That evening i received this email: 
Dear Customer,


  We have finished the complete diagnosis of RMA#

USA-1640291

and unfortunately your item

GV-R928XOC-3GD

was not repairable. For this particular model, we are out of stock right now.

Therefore, we cannot make a replacement for you at this moment. Please check the following link at

http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5462#ov

  and see if this model

GV-R938G1 GAMING-4GD


is acceptable for you.

Please reply to this email to confirm replacement.




  Thank you and sorry about the inconvenience.  




So all in all i can say i got very lucky this time.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 14, 2016)

Cool, so they offered a upgrade? Warms me heart to hear a consumer win one!


----------



## newtekie1 (May 14, 2016)

karolpl2004 said:


> So all in all i can say i got very lucky this time.



I wouldn't call it lucky, they offered you a downgrade.







Your original 280X performed better than the 380 they are offering you.  I'd ask for at least a 380X, the GV-R938XG1 GAMING-4GD, since that card is closest in performance to the one you sent them.  You should be getting at least the same performance you had before, if not a little better.


----------



## D007 (May 14, 2016)

This is why I buy from EVGA now.. I tried Visiontek and Gigabyte and got bad customer service from both.. But if they offered you an upgrade.. Credit due..


----------



## karolpl2004 (May 15, 2016)

Downgrade or not, im just happy I got a replacement. Better that then a brick...


----------



## jaggerwild (May 15, 2016)

Never take the first offer, if it was a down grade but it works...


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 16, 2016)

Umm wasn't your card a 270x? If so that's an upgrade.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 16, 2016)

"" Recently had issues with my r9 270X.""
Said the 1st post

so they have offered you an upgrade


----------



## newtekie1 (May 16, 2016)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Umm wasn't your card a 270x? If so that's an upgrade.





dorsetknob said:


> "" Recently had issues with my r9 270X.""
> Said the 1st post
> 
> so they have offered you an upgrade



It was a 280X.  The model number both times he's posted it was GV-R928XOC-3GD, that is a 280X.  I'd guess the 270X was a typo.


----------



## Kanan (May 16, 2016)

Nice man, glad you got a replacement + upgrade. See, never give up! 

@dorsetknob



> "We received your
> 
> *GV-R928XOC-3GD"*



He misspelled 280X. But whatever, it's not a downgrade, it's a small upgrade because GCN 1.2 has Freesync, more ACE units and +1 GB Ram (also higher tesselation perf for what it's worth). It's always better to have newer cards for driver support btw. 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Doom-2016-Spiel-56369/Specials/Benchmark-Test-1195242/

(GCN 1.2 way better than 1.0 and 1.1)


----------



## MrGenius (May 16, 2016)

Kanan said:


> Nice man, glad you got a replacement + upgrade.
> 
> He misspelled 280X. But whatever, it's not a downgrade, it's a small upgrade because GCN 1.2 has Freesync, more ACE units and +1 GB Ram (also higher tesselation perf for what it's worth). It's always better to have newer cards for driver support btw.
> 
> ...


It's NOT an upgrade!!! You don't know what you're talking about. I would NEVER trade my 280X for a 380.
http://www.game-debate.com/gpu/inde...ion-vs-radeon-r9-280x-gigabyte-3gb-oc-edition

I don't know where you got that link from. But we speak English here so it's irrelevant. I couldn't even make it far enough in to find some supposed evidence to support your invalid claim.

Bring your 380 to one of my benchmark threads and beat my 280X. Come on. I dare ya!!!


----------



## karolpl2004 (May 16, 2016)

I already picked up an msi 970 gtx before which beats both of these cards. This one is going on ebay or cl


----------



## Kanan (May 16, 2016)

MrGenius said:


> It's NOT an upgrade!!! You don't know what you're talking about. I would NEVER trade my 280X for a 380.
> http://www.game-debate.com/gpu/inde...ion-vs-radeon-r9-280x-gigabyte-3gb-oc-edition
> 
> I don't know where you got that link from. But we speak English here so it's irrelevant. I couldn't even make it far enough in to find some supposed evidence to support your invalid claim.
> ...


1: calm down man. 2: it's a upgrade because of the fact's I mentioned, at least it would be a sidegrade, never less than that, forget it. 3: the language is not important, just scroll down to the graphs, they are understandable for anyone. 4: this thread is not about "380 vs 280X" so .. again, calm down.


----------



## bubbleawsome (May 16, 2016)

I've RMA'd my gigabyte 280x 3 times now and never gotten a fully working card. Mine can not change from default settings (over or underclock) and also crashes under compute loads. It also randomly BSOD's about once a month. Never buying gigabyte again sadly, as I like their coolers.


----------



## karolpl2004 (May 16, 2016)

Yeah its unfortunate that gigabyte went to crap nowadays. I remember them being on of the best companies before.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 19, 2016)

bubbleawsome said:


> I've RMA'd my gigabyte 280x 3 times now and never gotten a fully working card. Mine can not change from default settings (over or underclock) and also crashes under compute loads. It also randomly BSOD's about once a month. Never buying gigabyte again sadly, as I like their coolers.



try XFX or Sapphire


----------



## atlvianj06 (May 28, 2016)

I have the same issue as the OP. Gigabyte received 4 of my cards @4 weeks ago, they say (2) were damaged in transit and sent me an email and photos, just like the OP with a VERY slightly damaged corner on the back end of the PCB boards like the OP. but my damage was much much less than the OP, but the OP sent 1 card in 1 box with thick foam packing, mine was not over packed like that, but it was padded and protected. Gigabyte said for me to collect the insurance from USPS like the OP was told. I argued about 4 or 5 times with customer no-service and got it as far up the chain as I could to someone named "Gary Tam" who was the "operations manager" supposedly. I left 5 voicemail's for him from 5/11/16 to 5/18/16 and he never called me back. Instead I received the 1st set of 2 cards that were repaired and about a week later the other 2 "damaged" cards and the original box. The key is the box. There is no way from the HEAVY damage on the box that 2 only of my cards were damaged, yet exactly in the same slight way to the corner of the PCB board (one left and one on right side) similar to the OP whose GPU was over packed and padded by all accounts and was significantly damaged. The odds of 2 of my cards sustaining damage based on the box they sent me back AND the OP with major damage but no apparent box damage is astronomical.

ALSO I have photos BEFORE they were shipped to prove they were not damaged by me.

I am contacting sources to see if I can get this made public. If you have any damage to any Gigabyte warranty products that you think is suspect, please PM me so I can include.

Thanks


----------



## karolpl2004 (Jun 1, 2016)

I think Gigabyte warranty is fraud. This second testimonial of dented edges of the cards just shows that the company is purposely damaging cards to void our warranties and deny them. Stay away from this company!


----------



## Schmuckley (Jun 1, 2016)

hmm
I'm hesitant to rma anything these days..except for new chips that die..I'll RMA those.
I'm not trusting anything post Ivy-Bridge to have any kind of longevity whatsoever.
Never had a Gigabyte GPU..


----------



## karolpl2004 (Jun 1, 2016)

rma anything and everything thats defective. worst case scenario they will turn you down. but in this case, its just too fishy what gigabyte is doing...


----------



## truth teller (Jun 1, 2016)

karolpl2004 said:


> I think Gigabyte warranty is fraud. This second testimonial of dented edges of the cards just shows that the company is purposely damaging cards to void our warranties and deny them. Stay away from this company!


im starting to think that too. or the alternative, the guy handling the cards lightly dent the pcb edge and the shipping box, void the warranty on the rma system, pocket the cards and sell them on fleabay.
is companies rma going to shit becoming trend now? there are an increasing number of threads like this...
oh well, another name to put on the "do not buy from" list


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 1, 2016)

So where the hell is the gigabyte rep? lots of people read these forums so stay silent at your peril or be a good company and speak up, shoddy practices...


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 1, 2016)

Do not use USPS flat-rate to ship electronics
come on people this is common sense you have a 300 to 600 dollar card and you cheap out on shipping it 
interior packaging only does so much and I can tell you right now that WAS shipping damage and WAS from being dropped 
the box crushed and the foam gave 
you need to realize that packages routinely get thrown,kicked dropped from 4 or 6 feet in the air and are expected to survive


----------



## atlvianj06 (Jun 1, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> Do not use USPS flat-rate to ship electronics
> come on people this is common sense you have a 300 to 600 dollar card and you cheap out on shipping it
> interior packaging only does so much and I can tell you right now that WAS shipping damage and WAS from being dropped
> the box crushed and the foam gave
> you need to realize that packages routinely get thrown,kicked dropped from 4 or 6 feet in the air and are expected to survive


No way damaged from shipping. the damage is to the exact same spot on the back end/ underside of the PCB card from 2 different packages, from 2 different shippers and 2 different amounts of packing materials used, but the damage is almost identical. No way this was shipping, besides, mine was packed with 4 cards to a box- all oriented the same exact way PCB down and facing same direction, yet there were 2 different cards damaged from 2 different dents on opposite sides of the box, one a dent one a puncture in the same box, that is 3 cards with 3 separate dents/punctures all resulting in the same typical type of damage. AND the OP had no visible damage to the outside or inside of their box. The odds are astronomical they were all 3 accidents.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 1, 2016)

atlvianj06 said:


> No way damaged from shipping. the damage is to the exact same spot on the back end/ underside of the PCB card from 2 different packages, from 2 different shippers and 2 different amounts of packing materials used, but the damage is almost identical. No way this was shipping, besides, mine was packed with 4 cards to a box- all oriented the same exact way PCB down and facing same direction, yet there were 2 different cards damaged from 2 different dents on opposite sides of the box, one a dent one a puncture in the same box, that is 3 cards with 3 separate dents/punctures all resulting in the same typical type of damage. AND the OP had no visible damage to the outside or inside of their box. The odds are astronomical they were all 3 accidents.




Not really, as fishy as it sounds it still be who shipped the items as i remember when i was living in the UK and used to travel down south for work how the boxes are thrown to person to belt is beyond believable.

Yet another reason i keep the card original boxes.


----------



## HTC (Jun 1, 2016)

AsRock said:


> Not really, as fishy as it sounds it still be who shipped the items as i remember when i was living in the UK and used to travel down south for work how the boxes are thrown to person to belt is beyond believable.
> 
> *Yet another reason i keep the card original boxes.*



I have that habit as well.

I once sold a samtron 19 inch CRT monitor after having it for over 3 years: was sent to it's new owner in it's original box by registered mail.

Have pretty much all the boxes of the current PC hardware i have in my house: from video cards, PSUs, processors, monitors, and even printers and UPSs. Should i need to send something over the mail for whatever reason, it goes in the original box it came in.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 1, 2016)

AsRock said:


> Not really, as fishy as it sounds it still be who shipped the items as i remember when i was living in the UK and used to travel down south for work how the boxes are thrown to person to belt is beyond believable.
> 
> Yet another reason i keep the card original boxes.


I used to work sorting mail, and the parcel guys tossed boxes around, there too.
Ideally they should have all been placed down gently and stacked or positioned, but it was more productive to throw them.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 1, 2016)

Well that's what happens when you underpay and hire young people, and at the place i was at your only there for a week give or take so no come back.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 1, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> Do not use USPS flat-rate to ship electronics



That's pretty much the only way I ship, especially when going international.  And I have yet to have one incident.  I've shipped as far away as Russia and Chile...

That said, I pack the internals very carefully.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jun 2, 2016)

I shipped my card back in the retail box and it still came back dead once and broken once. I ain't doing that again.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 2, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> That's pretty much the only way I ship, especially when going international.  And I have yet to have one incident.  I've shipped as far away as Russia and Chile...
> 
> That said, I pack the internals very carefully.


and double boxing is a must boxes will be kicked thrown dropped and thats not even counting what evils happen once a package hits a distribution center and gets on one of the conveyors-o-death
the proper packaging for PCBS is this

BOX > BOX/hardfoam > softfoam > bubble wrap > esdbag > card/board


----------



## Estaric (Jun 2, 2016)

Everyon has there opinions, iv never had issue with gigabyte. And ill always take them over any other company if i have the chance.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jun 3, 2016)

karolpl2004 said:


> The box does not look damaged in the pictures as well. I sure as hell never dropped the card! What do you guys recommend I do next?
> Here are the pictures the RMA sent me:




That pcb suffered blunt force trauma. Someone dropped it on a corner. There's no way to get that type of damage while not completely destroying the ship packaging. The pcb has to hit something harder than itself to splinter. Imo. Gigafail is failing yet again. Whether its some idiot tech who dropped your card or they damaged it to deny warranty who knows, but what I feel is that there's no way in hell that pcb was damaged in shipping. There is no damage to the cooler or card except for one pin point spot. That's unpossible!


----------

